# PT-141?bremelanotide



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Guys i'm trying to source this product, Can anybody help or pm me a source please?

I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks:beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello bro..Muscle Research sells this:

https://www.muscle-research.com/

Go to products, then peptides then PT141


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

is it the part of MT2 that gives the 'wood' benefit?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

how long dos it last for ? and i it taken oraly ?


----------



## ChuckTe (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tried p-boost after reading some reviews about it. Worked good but pretty pricey. The trial was free but you have to pay for the shipping which was quick. Anyone know any coupon codes for p-boost.com?


----------

